# Leaf Battery Replacment



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Its now official. Nissan is offering replacement battery packs for $5400 plus your core which is given a $1k value. 

http://electriccarsreport.com/2014/06/nissan-prices-leaf-battery-replacement-5499/


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice. IIRC, a lot of salvage businesses try to price parts at 50% of the cost of new replacement parts, so used packs should be available for around 2,500. It also seems to be pretty close to the prices quoted here:

http://hybridautocenter.com/HAC4/in...new-11kw-h-battery-block-182v-60ah&Itemid=605


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

rochesterricer said:


> Nice. IIRC, a lot of salvage businesses try to price parts at 50% of the cost of new replacement parts, so used packs should be available for around 2,500. It also seems to be pretty close to the prices quoted here:
> 
> http://hybridautocenter.com/HAC4/in...new-11kw-h-battery-block-182v-60ah&Itemid=605


It looks like the $2500 quoted is for a 11kWh partial pack of 24 cells of the 48 cell, 24kWh complete pack. So, the price would be about the same as the new replacement. 

If it's true, the price of the new pack is very reasonable. Even if it's not available to the general public (dealer only replacement), let's hope it signals the start of lower battery prices.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

electro wrks said:


> It looks like the $2500 quoted is for a 11kWh partial pack of 24 cells of the 48 cell, 24kWh complete pack. So, the price would be about the same as the new replacement.
> 
> If it's true, the price of the new pack is very reasonable. Even if it's not available to the general public (dealer only replacement), let's hope it signals the start of lower battery prices.


I made two separate statements, not one overall statement. Perhaps I should have hit the enter key in between them to avoid confusion. 

The first sentence was about used packs. 

In the second sentence I linked to a site selling brand new cells identical to the cells used in the Leaf. So a full sized batch of new cells the size of the Leaf pack would cost about the same as a pack directly from Nissan.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Now if Nissan would just sell them to anyone who wanted them...even for another $1000 pure profit for them. $7500 for a 24kWh, bottom balanced, configurable pack isn't too bad.

And I would like to see where we are in 6-10 years when I might need to buy a new battery pack. Costs should come down a little more, and capacity should go up. Along with robustness I would think.


----------

